# Video Of Pocket Watch Collecton.



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Above is s video I made of someof my pocket watch collection.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank-you for posting, you have lots of watches

& where abouts in Wales are you from?

It is a beautiful country & I like it very much :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice video, Alan...I think that one, plus Chris's (a6cjn) slideshow of his collection are very informative. Well done! :notworthy:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Alan great pocket watches.but your music i dont like mate.

bowie


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well done Alan, nice cabinet and a nice collection of watches

You've also made several vids about pipes and pipe smoking

On another forum which I frequent, Chris Askwith is a member and he must be one the UK leading pipe makers and he helped me make one.

Something you might think of trying yourself Alan

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Alan I'll be honest that my enjoyment of the video was severely diminished by the jazz in the background.

Not that I hate jazz. I love jazz. But with the music going on at the volume it was, I found it impossible to hear your narration, and my hearing isn't amazing as it is.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

bowie said:


> Alan great pocket watches.but your music i dont like mate.
> 
> bowie


You are all so right, the music was much too loud, but I didn't notice that untill the film was made, I'll make sure to tone it down next time.

I listen to jazz while I'm reading, can't help it if others don't like jazz. But maybe I'll pick some Mantovani for next video :angel_not:

And you are right, I have made some on pipes and pipe collecting too.

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Thank-you for posting, you have lots of watches
> 
> & where abouts in Wales are you from?
> 
> ...


Hi Martin

I am from Carmarthenshire , yes it is a lovely place & thanks for asking.............

No problem at least your not ignorant ********* & dont answer replies to your own post


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> Well done Alan, nice cabinet and a nice collection of watches
> 
> You've also made several vids about pipes and pipe smoking
> 
> ...


I've been thinking of it for some time Chris, just need to find a nice piece of wood for to turn.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, here's my attempt Alan

The briar was hand shaped and I bent the stem by burying a blank in a bowl of salt and then putting it in the oven for 10 minutes and then bending it over a wine bottle










Chris


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Chris, that is a wonderful job. How did you do it? Did you turn it on a lathe, or make it by hand? Talk us through it will you?

Did you make that stem, ot buy it and then bend it? Where did you get the briar, on ebay? It doesn't look smoked, have you smoked it yet?Lots of questions.

Alan.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for that Alan

I got the briar from Chris Askwith and he did the hard work by drilling the block for me but all the shaping was done by carving and sanding the block

The stem was from a blank, I had a few sent to me by a guy in Sweden. It had to be sanded, fitted to the block and then polished and bent.

I was really chuffed with it as a first attempt and it gives a cool, really enjoyable smoke

What it do though is get me into refurbing some of my old pipes which I normally chuck away

Believe me these were really rough before I started on them.










They were re drilled, sanded and polished and had new stems fitted

I could say a few naughty words when I think of how many pipes I've binned over the last 40 years

Chris


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

You have done some really great work on them pipes Chris. Well done. And all by hand, that is some achievement ! I am impressed.

Most of my pipes are estate pipes, which I have cleaned up.

I've mad a number of videos on pipes and things relating to them.






This is a link to one of them, and from that you can look at others I have done.

Alan.


----------

